# A two cylinder steam engine



## romartin (Apr 27, 2013)

[SIZE=+2]*MY TWO CYLINDER ENGINE IS FINISHED*[/SIZE]



This post shows some photos and a video of the completed engine, the build progress of which was reported in the thread [thread=20023]A Two Cylinder Steam Engine[/thread]. I have updated all the drawings to reflect the engine as built. Rather than create new places for these updated drawings I preferred to replace the old versions in the posts to which they were attached. The list below indicates where to find these new versions of the drawings on the above cited thread. 

Base1 Assembly 10f1.pdf - Post #2 on Page #1
Base2 Assembly 10f1.pdf - Post #2 on Page #1
Vertical Structure1 Assembly 1of1.pdf - Post #4 on Page #1
Vertical Structure2 Assembly 1of1.pdf - Post #4 on Page #1
Shaft1 Assembly 1of2.pdf - Post #5 on Page #1
Shaft1 Assembly 2of2.pdf - Post #5 on Page #1
Shaft2 Assembly 1of1.pdf - Post #5 on Page #1
Cylinder Assembly 1of3.pdf - Post #16 on Page #2
Cylinder Assembly 2of3.pdf - Post #16 on Page #2
Cylinder Assembly 3of3.pdf - Post #16 on Page #2
Piping2 Assemblies 1of1.pdf - Post #53 on Page #6
Overall1 Assembly 1of1.pdf - Post #56 on Page #6
Overall2 Assembly 1of1.pdf - Post #56 on Page #6
Here are four snaps of the finished engine and a rather clumsy video hosted on Photobucket showing it running on compressed air. Towards the end of the video I try to demonstrate the self-starting property of the engine conferred by the 90 degree angle between the cranks. 

*Front*






*Front Right*





*Back*





*Back Right*





*Video*
http://s1061.photobucket.com/user/romartin1/media/VerticalEngine/EngineRunning_zps2a36bfeb.mp4.html


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Apr 27, 2013)

awsome work bravoThm:Thm:


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ditto on what Luc said.

Ron


----------

